
Show HN: I Implemented Automatic UV Mapping - erkaman
https://github.com/Erkaman/auto_uv_map
======
erkaman
Hello, I am the author. This is a reference implementation of automatic UV
mapping using Harmonic Mapping. Because the existing literature on this topic
is so hard to understand, it took me quite a while to figure out how to
implement this. Because of that, I thought I'd publish a reference
implementation of this technique, so that other who want to do automatic UV
mapping don't have to go through all the pain that I did. To my knowledge,
this is the first readable reference implementation of Harmonic Mapping. If
you search quite a bit, you can find other implementations of Harmonic
Mapping, but they are messy, poorly commented, and hard to understand. In
difference to these, my implementation aims to be readable, and easy to
integrate into other projects. Hopefully, I have achieved this goal.

But unfortunately, if you try and read the source code of my implementation,
you may find that it is hard to understand why it actually works. Unless you
grasp the underlying mathematics, it is probably difficult to understand the
code. That is why I am currently working on writing an article that explains
the underlying mathematics. I shall publish that article here once it is done.
Until then, please be patient.

~~~
ibizaman
Thank you for taking the time to share your work!

